# Clown Loaches??



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! But what I was wondering, I have heard that Bettas and clown loaches are cool living together as the loach is peaceful and swims at the bottom of the tank, however I just wanted to make sure and if so, what size tank would you recommend for 1 betta and 2 clown loaches? I have a 10 gallon but I don't know if that's suitable.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Clown Loaches get huge. A 50-75 gallon would work.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Clown loaches get over a foot long. They need at least a 50 gallon tank


----------

